# What's a good VPS?



## biggavelli (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello,

Since i'm new here, I searched here around but found some VPS site's which are cheap and doesn't have any support to the costumer. I've found waveride.at Does have anyone any experiments of this host? Does have anyone have another VPS for me?

I don't want a VPS which only have a fair shared CPU system, atleast 4cores with 2/3GB of ram.

Does have anyone any idea,

Thank you so much,


----------



## john (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you looking for another high RAM, low cost, likely extremely oversold VPS? If so, take a look at OVerZold, Iniz, and DireVPS. There's a recent post on LEB: http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/battle-of-the-big-guns-your-guide-to-the-biggest-vps-on-the-market/


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sure you can contact some of the providers here and tell them exactly what you need and one of us can provide you with a quote and you choose the best one from there. I think all VPS providers will have shared cpu cores.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 3, 2013)

*@**biggavelli* almost any provider on this forum can offer you a decent VPS at a good price point and also include excellent customer service and support with it. Just pick one from the offers section and run with it


----------



## biggavelli (Jul 4, 2013)

john said:


> Are you looking for another high RAM, low cost, likely extremely oversold VPS? If so, take a look at OVerZold, Iniz, and DireVPS. There's a recent post on LEB: http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/battle-of-the-big-guns-your-guide-to-the-biggest-vps-on-the-market/


Thank you, I've tried OVerZold and http://openvz.io/, and dire are supporting Fair share usage,

I don't know if also use a fair share CPU, I quote fromt heir site; '* You are expected to use less than 25% of your assigned CPU...' does anybody have an idea?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you don't want fair share what do you want? Do you want a dedicated but capped speed CPU much like Amazon?


----------



## biggavelli (Jul 4, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> If you don't want fair share what do you want? Do you want a dedicated but capped speed CPU much like Amazon?


I'm looking for a VPS with 4cores min. without any trouble of running a minecraft server I've tried many of them and with a fair share usage of 4cores which I only may use 25% of them isn't good for me.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 4, 2013)

How big of a minecraft server?  What mods etc?


----------



## wdq (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe a host that offers Minecraft hosting or Minecraft VPS hosting would be best for you. SimpleNode is a good example of a low end host that offers Minecraft VPS hosting. 

Other than that I'd ask different hosts about running MInecraft servers. I'm sure you'll find some that will be fine with you running one.


----------



## jarland (Jul 4, 2013)

You're not going to find four dedicated CPU cores for an affordable price on a VPS. You need a dedicated server or you need to change your criteria.


----------



## biggavelli (Jul 4, 2013)

atleast, 4cores which I may use for like 70% I may use


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 4, 2013)

Like others have stated, your not going to find that in a VPS provider.  You want dedicated CPU cores not shared VPS Cores.  All VPS providers are going to be using an fair share policy.  Maybe you can find that when 256 core CPU are the norm


----------



## willie (Jul 4, 2013)

As others have said, you are probably better off with a dedicated servers.  Most VPS can only handle light cpu use with occasional bursts.  The ones with something like "fair share" catering to heavy users tend to be overloaded and slow.  EC2 has multiple tiers of cpu usage (light medium heavy) with heavy being much more expensive.  Overall, VPS isn't the right product for what you're doing.  It would possibly have helped if you said right at the beginning that the application was Minecraft though, since lots of users and hosts here are familiar with it and can advise you based on your specific needs.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 4, 2013)

I know more than a handful of people running minecraft servers on VPS.  They just don't require 4 "dedicated" CPU cores.  Would even welcome you on my VPS node but with an estimated usages of 4 cores at 70%.  It's not economical for either of us.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 4, 2013)

You're going to need a Dedicated server with that much CPU usage. An L5420 or 5520 would work great (or even a dual CPU server) would work wonders, and it would be WAY better than an OpenVZ VPS. OpenVZ is such a thread-switching nightmare on the host node, and the L2/L3 cache on the CPU(s) on the host node is eaten up. On a dedicated server the CPUs are YOURS, and it works much better.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 5, 2013)

Our Core i3-3220 Dedicated Server is very popular for large Minecraft servers, due to its fast 3.3GHz clock speed and 16GB DDR3 RAM. We optionally also offer SSD(s) which makes for an even better experience.
No budget VPS host and even most "expensive" VPS hosts will not like you running a Minecraft server on their service, at least not one where you're already worried about resource usage.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice shameless self promo there.



shovenose said:


> Our Core i3-3220 Dedicated Server is very popular for large Minecraft servers, due to its fast 3.3GHz clock speed and 16GB DDR3 RAM. We optionally also offer SSD(s) which makes for an even better experience.
> 
> 
> No budget VPS host and even most "expensive" VPS hosts will not like you running a Minecraft server on their service, at least not one where you're already worried about resource usage.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 5, 2013)

biggavelli said:


> I'm looking for a VPS with 4cores min. without any trouble of running a minecraft server I've tried many of them and with a fair share usage of 4cores which I only may use 25% of them isn't good for me.


*@**biggavelli* we allow Minecraft on both KVM and Xen. If you are on a budget I can offer you an 8 core Xen VPS at a good price with 2GB RAM. We don't do 3GB RAM (it doesn't really make much sense), so the next step up would be 4GB RAM. Or if you prefer KVM, we offer that as well.


----------

